# Winter cycling is a recipe for hypothermia, frostbite, and pneumonia.



## Cyclist (2 Nov 2013)

It totally baffles me as to why anyone would be so suicidal as to go bicycling in winter's deep freeze, even in temperatures as cold as the low 20s Fahrenheit and often even colder. It is true that I see them all bundled up like eskimos, but bicycling is a form of exercise, and when you exercise, you sweat. And when a person sweats in all that clothing, the sweat eventually saturates the clothing, rendering it's insulating capabilities totally ineffective, literaly making it as though you may as well be bicycling naked. In fact, from learning experiences, once all layers are soaked in your sweat, the sweat can actually become a conductor, pulling heat away from your skin and pulling the deep freeze against you, causing your core body temperature to potentially drop like a brick, leading quickly to certain hypothermia and even pneumonia. Not to mention the constant freezing wind rushing past you as you bicycle, causing massive and extensive frostbite on every single square inch of exposed skin. Another thing that really wakes me up at night for those people who go riding in the winter is all those ice patches on the ground that will easily send a cyclist falling over and off the bike and slamming full force into the ground, which is often like solid cast iron in the winter time due to it being frozen solid. Especially considering even people on foot that slip and fall on that same ice have suffered fractures, including broken hips, and someimes even concussions and occasionally even skull fractures.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Nov 2013)

What?


----------



## Scoosh (2 Nov 2013)

Fortunately, here in the UK, we rarely have temperatures as low as 20F for any extended period - and certainly not every year 

I also thought that the whole purpose of modern 'technical' clothing is to remove the sweat from the skin, wick it through the various layers and cause it to be evaporated when it finally reaches the outside air. One of the best materials for a base layer is wool (merino is especially favoured), as it has the ability to keep the body warm-when-wet but beware if the exercise stops ! 

Ice will make most cyclists fall over at some point  (BTDTGTTS), which is where studded tyres are really good - and (recumbent) trikes are even better !


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Nov 2013)

Rule 9


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Rule 9




What's rule 9?


----------



## Octet (2 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> What's rule 9?



If you are out riding in bad weather, it means you are a badass. Period.


----------



## avsd (2 Nov 2013)

a subset of rule 5


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

-9 Mentigrade is the coldest I've done. Cold enough for me and the frozen rear brake.


----------



## screenman (2 Nov 2013)

For a first post that looks a bit troll like.


----------



## nappadang (2 Nov 2013)

Cyclist said:


> It totally baffles me as to why anyone would be so suicidal as to go bicycling in winter's deep freeze, even in temperatures as cold as the low 20s Fahrenheit and often even colder. It is true that I see them all bundled up like eskimos, but bicycling is a form of exercise, and when you exercise, you sweat. And when a person sweats in all that clothing, the sweat eventually saturates the clothing, rendering it's insulating capabilities totally ineffective, literaly making it as though you may as well be bicycling naked. In fact, from learning experiences, once all layers are soaked in your sweat, the sweat can actually become a conductor, pulling heat away from your skin and pulling the deep freeze against you, causing your core body temperature to potentially drop like a brick, leading quickly to certain hypothermia and even pneumonia. Not to mention the constant freezing wind rushing past you as you bicycle, causing massive and extensive frostbite on every single square inch of exposed skin. Another thing that really wakes me up at night for those people who go riding in the winter is all those ice patches on the ground that will easily send a cyclist falling over and off the bike and slamming full force into the ground, which is often like solid cast iron in the winter time due to it being frozen solid. Especially considering even people on foot that slip and fall on that same ice have suffered fractures, including broken hips, and someimes even concussions and occasionally even skull fractures.


Not a fan then?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2013)

In the deep winter of Illinois, he has a point....


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Nov 2013)

Illinois is a long commute from Norn Iron


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (2 Nov 2013)

Why can trolls never master the art of splitting their diatribes into paragraphs?


----------



## Puddles (2 Nov 2013)

Cyclist said:


> It totally baffles me as to why anyone would be so suicidal as to go bicycling in winter's deep freeze, even in temperatures as cold as the low 20s Fahrenheit and often even colder. It is true that I see them all bundled up like eskimos, but bicycling is a form of exercise, and when you exercise, you sweat. And when a person sweats in all that clothing, the sweat eventually saturates the clothing, rendering it's insulating capabilities totally ineffective, literaly making it as though you may as well be bicycling naked. In fact, from learning experiences, once all layers are soaked in your sweat, the sweat can actually become a conductor, pulling heat away from your skin and pulling the deep freeze against you, causing your core body temperature to potentially drop like a brick, leading quickly to certain hypothermia and even pneumonia. Not to mention the constant freezing wind rushing past you as you bicycle, causing massive and extensive frostbite on every single square inch of exposed skin. Another thing that really wakes me up at night for those people who go riding in the winter is all those ice patches on the ground that will easily send a cyclist falling over and off the bike and slamming full force into the ground, which is often like solid cast iron in the winter time due to it being frozen solid. Especially considering even people on foot that slip and fall on that same ice have suffered fractures, including broken hips, and someimes even concussions and occasionally even skull fractures.




I do solemnly promise that on the one, possibly two, day(s) of the year we have snow here I will walk the school run assuming that it is still on and not cancelled. 'onest injun!


----------



## uclown2002 (2 Nov 2013)

wtf


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Illinois is a long commute from Norn Iron


Tailwind on the way back, mind!


----------



## rbreid (2 Nov 2013)

Cyclist said."from learning experiences,"
What learning experiences? When in the army I along with many others trained in temps as low as -40. The learning was about what effort level maintains body temp without excessive sweating and how to dress in such a way that one could maintain body temp at a near constant. As to cycling in the winter it is a matter of choice but the correct equipment can be the difference between whether that choice is sensible or foolhardy. Ice spike tyres in extreme conditions for instance. Correct clothing, several wicking underlayers and a ventile outer layer is my choice, there are others too. Riding style to suit conditions is important and improves with time and experience. should temps/wind chill get to a point where exposed skin is at risk...don't have exposed skin. Commuted six days a week 15 miles to work and 15 back home in the late 60's early 70's and then again 1990 to 2005 in the heart of the grampian mountains. Never missed a days work due to weather. When that part of the road run to smooth ice by four wheeled traffic becomes unridable use the verge or run between the car tracks. Take longer to do the journey just as you would on a sweltering hot summers day to avoid overheating and dehydration. Take time to learn how to bale from a bike safely and in the direction you choose ie away from danger. A healthy awareness of risk and training to reduce that risk is my choice and paranoia plays no part in my decision making process


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Nov 2013)

This guy must have been really bored to type this stuff. Almost as bored as I must be to have typed a reply. Be off with you :troll:


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2013)

rbreid said:


> Cyclist said."from learning experiences,"
> What learning experiences? When in the army I along with many others trained in temps as low as -40. The learning was about what effort level maintains body temp without excessive sweating and how to dress in such a way that one could maintain body temp at a near constant. As to cycling in the winter it is a matter of choice but the correct equipment can be the difference between whether that choice is sensible or foolhardy. Ice spike tyres in extreme conditions for instance. Correct clothing, several wicking underlayers and a ventile outer layer is my choice, there are others too. Riding style to suit conditions is important and improves with time and experience. should temps/wind chill get to a point where exposed skin is at risk...don't have exposed skin. Commuted six days a week 15 miles to work and 15 back home in the late 60's early 70's and then again 1990 to 2005 in the heart of the grampian mountains. Never missed a days work due to weather. When that part of the road run to smooth ice by four wheeled traffic becomes unridable use the verge or run between the car tracks. Take longer to do the journey just as you would on a sweltering hot summers day to avoid overheating and dehydration. Take time to learn how to bale from a bike safely and in the direction you choose ie away from danger. A healthy awareness of risk and training to reduce that risk is my choice and paranoia plays no part in my decision making process


Sweltering hot summers in the Grampians? Obviously a troll! 

(Though, seriously, I've been in the highlands during a heatwave and you can get one hell of a tan out in the mountains.)


----------



## 400bhp (2 Nov 2013)

My rant about 'cycling gives hypothermia' b.s.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Nov 2013)

Buy a Castelli thermo suit.... Good from 3 to 15 degree

http://castelli-cycling.com/en/products/detail/681/


----------



## bianchi1 (2 Nov 2013)

Winter miles = summer smiles


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Nov 2013)

I love winter cycling. I ride all year round because I love it.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Nov 2013)

Uhhh, there are Canadian members on this forum that commute on the bike in deep winter.
Just raining and blowing a gale here, so tomorrow the girls and I are going for a wee ride


----------



## buggi (3 Nov 2013)

man up!!


----------



## rbreid (3 Nov 2013)

avalon said:


> I would suspect that Cyclist is not a cyclist.


Nail on head


----------



## Globalti (3 Nov 2013)

Cycling in winter is like mountaineering or skiing in winter - the joy of being out in the great outdoors, safe, warm, dry, secure and happy when most others are shivering indoors by the fire. It's the ability to overcome the conditions and have a geat day out. 

Not many folk seem to understand this.


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2013)

No such thing as bad weather. It's bad clothing and equipment. Simples.


----------



## Saluki (3 Nov 2013)

:troll::troll::troll:


----------



## avsd (3 Nov 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tailwind on the way back, mind!


 
Not with the westerly winds we have been experiencing these last few weeks. Mind you if the commute back is via Europe/Asia in an easterly direction you may have a point


----------



## Octet (3 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> No such thing as bad weather. It's bad clothing and equipment. Simples.



Or to quote Sir Ranulph Fiennes, "There's no such thing as bad weather, only inappropriate clothing"


----------



## CopperCyclist (3 Nov 2013)

I've managed to avoid all three problems so far, and I ride all year round! 

Ice patches though, I'll give you that. I've come off in the ice, once.


----------



## Booyaa (3 Nov 2013)

I best put the bike away then. Thanks for the information cyclist.


----------



## Octet (3 Nov 2013)

What I want to know is, how on a forum filled with cyclists, why no one thought of having their username as "Cyclist" until now?


----------



## rbreid (3 Nov 2013)

Octet said:


> What I want to know is, how on a forum filled with cyclists, why no one thought of having their username as "Cyclist" until now?


Surely none of us would be so arrogant


----------



## Octet (3 Nov 2013)

rbreid said:


> Surely none of us would be so arrogant



I'm not sure how calling yourself a cyclist is arrogant?


----------



## Sara_H (3 Nov 2013)

No such thing as the wrong weather, only the wrong clothes.


----------



## Roadrider48 (3 Nov 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Buy a Castelli thermo suit.... Good from 3 to 15 degree
> 
> http://castelli-cycling.com/en/products/detail/681/


Very nice suit. A bit pricey though....


----------



## Sara_H (3 Nov 2013)

Sara_H said:


> No such thing as the wrong weather, only the wrong clothes.


Ooopsie, TMN points for me!


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2013)

Octet said:


> What I want to know is, how on a forum filled with cyclists, why no one th.ought of having their username as "Cyclist" until now?


 Er, there's cyclist33, cyclist55, cyclist65 & cyclist365 on here!


----------



## snorri (3 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> Er, there's cyclist33, cyclist55, cyclist65 & cyclist365 on here!


 Yebbut no Real or Serious cyclists


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (3 Nov 2013)

What a wuss!!


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2013)

snorri said:


> Yebbut no Real or Serious cyclists


 Give you those two


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Nov 2013)

Cyclist said:


> all those ice patches on the ground that will easily send a cyclist falling over and off the bike and slamming full force into* the ground, which is often like solid cast iron in the winter time due to it being frozen solid*.


 
tee hee I wonder who cyclist really is and how bad the hangover was this morning?

They've got a point here tho, in the summer I really like falling off as tarmac is such a soft and forgiving surface to land on


----------



## Bryony (4 Nov 2013)

Cyclist said:


> It totally baffles me as to why anyone would be so suicidal as to go bicycling in winter's deep freeze, even in temperatures as cold as the low 20s Fahrenheit and often even colder. It is true that I see them all bundled up like eskimos, but bicycling is a form of exercise, and when you exercise, you sweat. And when a person sweats in all that clothing, the sweat eventually saturates the clothing, rendering it's insulating capabilities totally ineffective, literaly making it as though you may as well be bicycling naked. In fact, from learning experiences, once all layers are soaked in your sweat, the sweat can actually become a conductor, pulling heat away from your skin and pulling the deep freeze against you, causing your core body temperature to potentially drop like a brick, leading quickly to certain hypothermia and even pneumonia. Not to mention the constant freezing wind rushing past you as you bicycle, causing massive and extensive frostbite on every single square inch of exposed skin. Another thing that really wakes me up at night for those people who go riding in the winter is all those ice patches on the ground that will easily send a cyclist falling over and off the bike and slamming full force into the ground, which is often like solid cast iron in the winter time due to it being frozen solid. Especially considering even people on foot that slip and fall on that same ice have suffered fractures, including broken hips, and someimes even concussions and occasionally even skull fractures.


And your point is??


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2013)

I think s/he is either starting a first aid course or has just finished a module in a DofE course & has yet to put into practice.
Any outdoor based activity, undertaken in extremes of weather will always carry a certain amount of risk, due soley to to the effects of the weather upon the body.
I just don't want to be there when they want to put theory into practice!


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (4 Nov 2013)

Cyclist said:


> Another thing that really wakes me up at night for those people who go riding in the winter is all those ice patches on the ground that will easily send a cyclist falling over and off the bike and slamming full force into the ground, which is often like solid cast iron in the winter time due to it being frozen solid.



That doesn't wake me up at night; does this mean I'm a cold hearted meanie who doesn't care about you lot in the winter?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Nov 2013)

Just bought a spare wheel set for my Marathons Ice Spikers, bring on the snow and ice, I'm ready!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Nov 2013)

Jefferson Meriwether said:


> That doesn't wake me up at night; does this mean I'm a cold hearted meanie who doesn't care about you lot in the winter?


yes, you heartless brute you.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Nov 2013)

I ride year round.

Funniest thing is when I get to work in the snow by cycle..... I am the first one there, all ready to go

Meanwhile the 4x4 owners are staying at home because it is too dangerous!


----------



## ayceejay (4 Nov 2013)

-8 degrees with the wind chill this morning and THAT is cold. I have booked an ambulance, should I say I have frostbite, hypothermia or pneumonia or settle for a hot cup of tea? If my hands weren't so cold there would not have been a problem I just can't find gloves that are up to theses kind of temperatures. I did get frost bite once out walking as it happens and that was on my face from the wind so I always factor in the wind and cover my face as much as poss.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (4 Nov 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> yes, you heartless brute you.



I'm off on a nice long bike ride tomorrow. Something tells me the P fairy will pay me a visit as revenge for being such a brute.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> Er, there's cyclist33, cyclist55, cyclist65 & cyclist365 on here!



Same bloke IMHO..... Just forgot his password...... a lot


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Just bought a spare wheel set for my Marathons Ice Spikers, *bring on the snow** and ice, I'm ready!


*December 12th, remember!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> *December 12th, remember!!


2013?


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> 2013?


This year yes. You've forgot already...
See 24 Aug 2013


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> This year yes. You've forgot already...
> See 24 Aug 2013


How could I forget, silly me.
There are ice patches here already


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> How could I forget, silly me.
> There are ice patches here already


 The ground was white down here this morning. BUT that refers to snowfall, not cold evenings/mornings!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> The ground was white down here this morning. BUT that refers to snowfall, not cold evenings/mornings!!


Yeah, got you


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Nov 2013)

Fair weather wimp i think.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> *December 12th, remember!!


I thought I was supposed to remember the 5th of November. Three score barrels o' powder below.


----------



## Octet (5 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


> No no, the TMNs go to Octet, sorry.



TMN?


----------



## gavroche (5 Nov 2013)

Why risk serious injuries or worse in really bad winter weather, I don't understand that reasoning. Cars make life easier, safer and more comfortable in those circumstances. Cycling is to be enjoyed, not battling against the elements.


----------



## Puddles (5 Nov 2013)

gavroche said:


> Why risk serious injuries or worse in really bad winter weather, I don't understand that reasoning. Cars make life easier, safer and more comfortable in those circumstances. Cycling is to be enjoyed, not battling against the elements.



No car, when it snows I have a sled... we then go to the local shops or anywhere else with me pulling the two small peoples on it for the couple of days of inconvenience the snow causes here, it does the job and small people think it is marvelous! It depends on why you are cycling as to whether battling the elements is part and parcel of it or not!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2013)

It's a forum in-joke Octet - when someone posts something and no one responds, then a while later someone else posts the same thing and gets lots of attention the first poster can claim TMNs. I once got 3 TMNs in the same day. And is probably about to again.


----------



## Octet (5 Nov 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a forum in-joke Octet - when someone posts something and no one responds, then a while later someone else posts the same thing and gets lots of attention the first poster can claim TMNs. I once got 3 TMNs in the same day. And is probably about to again.



I see what you did there


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Nov 2013)

I sometimes have snow around for a few months. Max, my largest dog, has already informed me he will not be pulling any sled with groceries on it this year. Ice fishing gear yes, groceries, no.


----------



## gavroche (5 Nov 2013)

avalon said:


> That's me convinced then. In fact why bother with a bike at all. I think I'll sell my bikes and get myself a sensible convertible sports car. That way I can enjoy my Sunday morning rides without having to battle against any of the elements, hot or cold.


 I think you misunderstood my comments completely or you are just being sarcastic.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Nov 2013)

If I sold all my bikes, I might be able to buy a tire for a convertible sports car.


----------



## Scoop940 (5 Nov 2013)

Why would you want to go out in the cold and snow Eh?








Always and angle to have fun on a bike..


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

gavroche said:


> Why risk serious injuries or worse in really bad winter weather, I don't understand that reasoning. Cars make life easier, safer and more comfortable in those circumstances. Cycling is to be enjoyed, not battling against the elements.



...


----------



## VamP (5 Nov 2013)

Yeah it's miserable


----------



## gavroche (5 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> ...


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2013)

gavroche said:


> I think you misunderstood my comments completely .



Well, come on enlighten us then.


----------



## HLaB (5 Nov 2013)

snorri said:


> Yebbut no Real or Serious cyclists


bonj left the building


----------



## gavroche (5 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Well, come on enlighten us then.


 I regard cycling as a mean of keeping reasonably fit, while enjoying being out and about on two wheels. Cycling stops being enjoyable when I have to fight winds, rain, snow etc... principally in winter time. I have a car to keep me dry, warm and safe in those conditions. I choose my moments when I cycle in winter and that is on dry roads and daylight. I can cope with the cold if there is no ice. In winter time, my cycling mileage is always lower that summer time.
Like I said before, I can't understand why people want to cycle in adverse weather conditions when there is no need ( unless it is your only means of transport of course.)
At my age, a bad fall could put me off work for a long time and one is more likely to fall / have an accident, in bad weather conditions. I hope this clarifies my previous comments.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> I thought I was supposed to remember the 5th of November. Three score barrels o' powder below.


Thats today, the 12th December is something else entirely! In house bet.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

gavroche said:


> I regard cycling as a mean of keeping reasonably fit, while enjoying being out and about on two wheels. Cycling stops being enjoyable when I have to fight winds, rain, snow etc... principally in winter time. I have a car to keep me dry, warm and safe in those conditions. I choose my moments when I cycle in winter and that is on dry roads and daylight. I can cope with the cold if there is no ice. In winter time, my cycling mileage is always lower that summer time.
> *Like I said before, I can't understand why people want to cycle in adverse weather conditions when there is no need ( unless it is your only means of transport of course.)*
> At my age, a bad fall could put me off work for a long time and one is more likely to fall / have an accident, in bad weather conditions. I hope this clarifies my previous comments.



Ever stopped to consider that other people don't have the same criteria for enjoyment as yourself? Or indeed the same motivations to be out cycling in the 1st place?


----------



## gavroche (5 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Ever stopped to consider that other people don't have the same criteria for enjoyment as yourself? Or indeed the same motivations to be out cycling in the 1st place?


 Of course, I am fully aware that others have different criteria, but I am sure that plenty would also agree with me. Diversity is what makes the world interesting.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Nov 2013)

http://www.cyclechat.net/useralbums/arjimlads-snowy-ride-up-the-kirkstone-pass.347/view

I don't recall frostbite, hypothermia or pneumonia even though I did get a bit sweaty cycling up the pass, past barriers of snow blocking the road to vehicular traffic !


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2013)

gavroche said:


> Of course, I am fully aware that others have different criteria, but I am sure that plenty would also agree with me. Diversity is what makes the world interesting.



But you stated "I can't understand".

The two don't add up.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2013)

User13710 said:


> This is such a successful troll! The OP is really funny if you read it properly - the poster hasn't been seen on here since 2 minutes after posting it, and it's sparked off five pages of discussion, some of it a bit on the bad-tempered side



Who cares - More interesting and less fueled than "Your Ride Today"


----------



## boydj (5 Nov 2013)

The reality is that most of the UK has generally fairly mild winters and while cycling may be a bit more uncomfortable, it is rarely any more dangerous. In the last five years in the west of Scotland, I think I have failed to cycle a total of less than 20 commutes due to weather and dangerous conditions, including a major freeze a couple of years ago when even the main roads were hard-packed, rutted ice for almost two weeks. With the right gear, winter cycling is a recipe for maintaining fitness and health in readiness for spring.


----------



## gavroche (5 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> But you stated "I can't understand".
> 
> The two don't add up.


Exactly. This is just a personal opinion.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

Whoosh......


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2013)

gavroche said:


> Exactly. This is just a personal opinion.



Can't understand and personal opinion are not necessarily the same.


----------



## gavroche (5 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Can't understand and personal opinion are not necessarily the same.


This is going to deep into psychology so I'm out.


----------



## ayceejay (5 Nov 2013)

TOO deep. Sorry that one sends me ballisticated.


----------



## Dan B (5 Nov 2013)

avalon said:


> That's me convinced then. In fact why bother with a bike at all. I think I'll sell my bikes and get myself a sensible convertible sports car. That way I can enjoy my Sunday morning rides without having to battle against any of the elements, hot or cold.


If you don't like battling against hot elements, may I suggest you stop sticking your fingers in the kettle?


----------



## VamP (6 Nov 2013)

ayceejay said:


> TOO deep. Sorry that one sends me *ballisticated*.


 

I actually had to google that.


----------



## Hip Priest (7 Nov 2013)

Sounds like the OP doesn't like riding in the winter and is trying to convince himself that he is being sensible and avoiding certain death. Each to their own I say. My mate stops riding in winter and takes to the turbo. I continue riding but shorten my routes and avoiding days when there's likely to be ice.


----------



## suzeworld (14 Nov 2013)

Octet said:


> I see what you did there





deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a forum in-joke Octet - when someone posts something and no one responds, then a while later someone else posts the same thing and gets lots of attention the first poster can claim TMNs. I once got 3 TMNs in the same day. And is probably about to again.


Please tell me what the letters stand for! The suspense is killing me.

As for cycling in the winter, I am very nervous about falling off, so avoid actual freezing conditions, but love to wrap up well and go out after the temperature rises a bit. We had some lovely snow covered scenery round here last year.


----------



## Bman (14 Nov 2013)

Winter cycling?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugt3hdfNtfI


Absolutely love it!


----------



## byegad (14 Nov 2013)

Still feeding the troll I see!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Nov 2013)

suzeworld said:


> Please tell me what the letters stand for! The suspense is killing me.
> 
> As for cycling in the winter, I am very nervous about falling off, so avoid actual freezing conditions, but love to wrap up well and go out after the temperature rises a bit. We had some lovely snow covered scenery round here last year.


It stands for User13710. From what I remember there was a thread where we conspired to add to the list of cycling acronyms. She proposed it because it kept on happening to her; she'd write something and then another poster would come along and say the same thing.


----------



## suzeworld (20 Nov 2013)

byegad said:


> Still feeding the troll I see!


It is not feeding when you take it and make it your own. Trolls hate that!


----------

